# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Hive Active Thermostat, smart thermostat, Hive Connected Home, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hive Connected Home

hivehome.com/us/products/hive-active-thermostat

----------

